# What You Walleye Guys Are Missing!



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, since it's a little slow for Walleyes right about now, decided to give the Stripers a try. Had a business trip down in Virginia this week, but, before I had to come home, got a chance to get out on the Chesapeake Bay on my good friends' Lush and Donna's boat yesterday. They have a real nice Carolina Classic 28, which really ate up the 25 kt wind-pushed waves on the ride down the bay to the first island of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel. The lower end of the bay was my stomping grounds for 12 years before I retired from active duty AF in 2003, so it was nice getting a chance to go back out there to pull some Striped Bass.

We had planned to head for Cape Henry, but on the way, I saw some sign near the first island--several hundred birds beating up the water for baitfish being pushed to the surface by schoolie Stripers--and I gave Lush a vector over to them. Soon, there were thousands of birds working a wide area of water inshore of the first island. We put out two flat lines with Mann's Stretch 25s and two wire line rods with 28 oz cannon balls on the droppers and white bucktail jigs with hyper striper tails out on the leaders. We were into Stripers immediately, with 64 of them hitting the deck in a little over two hours. We released all but our two fish per person limit. The one's we kept were between 24-28 inches.

The wind picked up, so we headed back for the barn, leaving the Stripers biting. If you get a chance to go to VA, give the Stripers a try. A Noreaster put them off the bite for a week, but they are really starting to hit now! In the pic (l-r) is me, John (a friend of Lush's), and Lush. Wish I had time to take more pics (not really  ), but the fish kept us busy either reeling or driving the boat the whole time. Several times all the rods were loaded with fish at once. What a GREAT day on the Bay.:T


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Sweet, would love to get in them.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like Fun


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Jeff, do you know of any charters in the area that are reputable. I have thought about montauk and hatteras but have heard the bay area is good also.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Evileye said:


> Jeff, do you know of any charters in the area that are reputable. I have thought about montauk and hatteras but have heard the bay area is good also.


Bill,
Like I wrote in Papaw's thread, I haven't lived in Virginia since 2003, so I don't really have anyone to recommend for a charter. But, I'd suggest looking at the following two websites, and ask them about charters: http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/virginia-angler/ and http://www.pswsfa.com/news.htm 
Someone on either of those two sites could recommend somebody good. I talked to my friend this morning; he went back out to the same place the day after I was there and only got two Stripers. Seems maybe the weather was too nice (glass calm). As we get into January, the better Striper fishing will be moving down the coast into North Carolina (the bay season will be closed in Jan also). If you are looking at a Jan fishing trip you might consider going out of Rudee Inlet in South Virginia Beach or Oregon Inlet NC. They will probably be closer to the Striper schools.


----------



## Guiddo (Mar 29, 2005)

Realize this is a month late - but can highly recommend Capt Pete Dahlberg -http://www.fourseasonsguideservice.com/ - fished with him for years - he specilaizes in light tackle fishing on the Chesapeake - North Bay (Susquehana Flats) in the Spring - Mid to Lower Bay during the summer - CBBT in November/December - check out his website - hard working Captain - you will not be disappointed - if you contact him, tell him Frank Debelius from Ohio referred you -


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I will second that promo for Capt. Pete Dahlberg. Ironically, given the name of this thread, Dahlberg's nickname is "walleye Pete"


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Also - Beach Bum Fishing - Reese Stecher. Fishes out of both Rudee Inlet (VA Beach) and Oregan Inlet (OBX). http://www.beachbumfishing.com

I've been fishing with Reese for 10 years - Great Guy and you won't meet a harder working guide.

I fished with him after Christmas on 12/27. We did well. Check out his report for that day on his web site.


----------

